# Baby Blue Marlin Release Guam



## Night Moves

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We fished the MWR derby this weekend and would have won the grand prize if we could have brought ourselves to kill a 30-40lb Blue Marlin. It was a no brainer so we snapped a pic and sent him on his way. Thats not the norm here by any means! Fishing was a little slow for everyone and we only got 1 Wahoo and 2 Mahi as did just about everyone else. Little disappointing as we went 25 miles out to the southern banks and no one has fished down there much with the weather being so rough all winter. It was the first Marlin my buddy Randy has ever got to reel in. He is always the captain or first mate when we catch them. Looks like they only get bigger from here! Had to send him for a swim being his first.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## Xanadu

Way cool little guy. He'll grow up quick.


----------



## SuperSpook

Nice pics :letsdrink


----------



## saltgrass

Nice Pic's....Congrats..... Dosen't a blue have to be around 99" to be able to kill?


----------



## Xiphius

Pretty little fish...never seen that small


----------



## jim t

The fish gods are smiling at you right now...:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *saltgrass (3/23/2009)*Nice Pic's....Congrats..... Dosen't a blue have to be around 99" to be able to kill?


in the U.S.


----------



## Night Moves

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Technically we are in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">US</st1lace></st1:country-region>, but fishing regulations go by region. State/GOM/Atlantic... There are NO RULESin <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>what so ever on size or limit. There is no fishing license required and no fee to launch your boat. There are pros and cons to everything. It's nice not to have some mismanaged government agency telling me that I can't keep a Red Snapper because they think they are endangeredwhile they areswarming under the boat. On the other hand, our reefs could use a little management. There are a lot on unethical night time spear fisherman that rape the reefs cause the fish are so easy to get at night and with no regs, they do some damage. If everyone practiced just a little stewardship here it could really be good. Blue Marlin is considered food and 99% of them are boated here. (I'm the 1%) I once saw 3 >70lb Marlin dead in a boat here. Its a different world here and they would think of you as some PETA freak if you questioned them on why they killed 3 baby Marlin.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Jim, when's the next trip? Better get out here fast while the fish gods are happy with me. I'm going to <st1:country-region w:st="on">Palau</st1:country-region> in April and the <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Marshalls</st1lace></st1:City> in May. <o></o>


----------



## recess

" KARMA" is a good thing to have, when its in your favor congrats keep the reports coming.

TIM


----------



## saltgrass

10-4. Guam is a great place! I was working there in 03. And your right. It blew me away when we were shopping and there were marlin staeks for sell in the gro. store. Would love to get back over there.


----------



## Magic236

Thanks for the post and glad you were willing to let the little fellow go. Pretty cool seeing a Blue the size of a Spearfish.


----------



## Night Moves

We thought it was a spearfish when it was coming in. That would have been a first. They catch a few a year here, but I have nevr got one. Mabey the fish gods will keep shining on me and get me one of those too.


----------



## The Duke

Nice pics and catch. Glad to see you sent the Blue back to grow some more. 

Regards, Earle


----------



## tiereta

Looks a bunch like a longbilled spearfish.


----------



## Firedawg

Do you ever chase GT's over there? I was stationed there for 2 years and tore up the GT's (or got tore up by them) I never landed a big one and got spooled twice. As for the Marlin the chomoro's keep everything they catch. I also saw plenty of baby marlin kept over there. That was the best tasting fish I have ever tried.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Glad to hear it was released... :bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Night Moves

I don't see too many GTs here. I know there in the harbor cause the submarine feeds them, but I don't here of many being caught enough to target them.


----------

